# Coolpix S6800 focus problem



## jgy2001 (May 1, 2015)

I got this Nikon Coolpix S6800 from Costco last November 2014.
I have difficulties focusing to take pictures.
Especially, its almost impossible to focuse close up with Macro setting. It just keep scanning focuse setting without giving any reasonably clear picture. After over 15 minutes of pushing the shutter button, got nothing useful focused view.
What should I make my setting to get a reasonable quick focuse picture?
Thank you.


----------



## Microbois (May 1, 2015)

jgy2001 said:


> What should I make my setting to get a reasonable quick focuse picture?



Read the manual?


----------



## jgy2001 (May 2, 2015)

I read the Nikon Coolpix S6800 manual, Page #16-17, "shooting and Playback". 
It tell you to press the shutter button lightly, but all I see is blurry fussy images. It will not focus and the green indicator never comes.


----------



## Microbois (May 2, 2015)

Did you set your camera into Macro mode? I just opened up the user manual here, and lo and behold, page 36 says to set the camera into macro mode, then move the point where you want to focus. Then, at page 51, Ô surprise, more explanations on how to use the Macro mode!

Just as a general rule, try to aim your focus point to an area where a few hard lines meet. If you try to focus in the middle of a white page, your camera will focus hunt forever. Aim a spot with some contrast. Make sure you are not too close.

You may also want to try to focus on objects that are close, but not oo much. Practice with objects at say 6" or 12", if it works, get a little closer. According to the specs, your camera should be able to focus at 2cm up to infinity in macro mode. This is very close.

Eventually, with a little bit of practice, you'll get it.


----------



## jgy2001 (May 4, 2015)

OK, thank you. I was using the "Quick Start Guide" which came with the camera. I also read the online Reference Manual, both page 36 and 51, about the Macro setting. Yes, I have tried both with the Macro setting On and Off, and attempted to focus both moving the center of camera on to the subject, from various distances. I can see the camera trying to move the focual point, but the image is alway blurry, after over 30 minutes. But never able to take any good picture. I gave up and use my cell phone.


----------



## Microbois (May 4, 2015)

Did you try to focus on objects not too close? Say 24", and try again but by moving closer couple inches each time?

Do you have problems focusing on other distant objects? If not, your AF should be working fine.

Do you have steady hands? If you move constantly, especially in macro mode, the camera won't be able to focus. Try to put your camera on a tripod, so you remove yourself out of the equation so to speak.

Your last option would be to bring it back where you bought it, and hopefully have a knowledgeable person over there to help you out. Ifyour camera is defective, you may get another one, or have it fixed under warranty.


----------



## jgy2001 (May 7, 2015)

I have tried both 2 and 4 feet away, and use zoom to close up, with and without Macro. Same blurry focus.
Yes, I purposely use my arm to rest on table to steady the camera. Do not have tripod handy.
No problem focusing on distant objects, assume AF is working.

I do not have problem with other 2 previous Nikon Coolpix camera on close up and Macro. I assume this must be problem with this particular model. Does anyone out there has same problems and fix? Thank you.


----------



## Microbois (May 7, 2015)

jgy2001 said:


> I have tried both 2 and 4 feet away, and use zoom to close up, with and without Macro.



I think this is where you make a mistake. In macro mode, you should be at the shortest focal length. If you zoom in at the far end of the zoom, when you are actually trying to take a picture of something a few inches away from the lens, it will not work. Try that, and let me know.


----------



## jgy2001 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Microbois.
Yes, I tried focus both at close up from few inches to couple feet, with my arm rested, same blurry pictures. I push the shutter button to get AF to adjust itself. I can see AF attempted to move the focus, but no clear picture.
Then, I move away further, tried to zoom in, no clear picture. So, I end up taking a few several feet away picture, no zoom, but clear.


----------



## Greendolphin (Mar 20, 2016)

jgy2001 said:


> I got this Nikon Coolpix S6800 from Costco last November 2014.
> I have difficulties focusing to take pictures.
> Especially, its almost impossible to focuse close up with Macro setting. It just keep scanning focuse setting without giving any reasonably clear picture. After over 15 minutes of pushing the shutter button, got nothing useful focused view.
> What should I make my setting to get a reasonable quick focuse picture?
> Thank you.



I also bought by Nikon Coolpix S6800 Nov. 14, from Target -- and it developed the same focusing problem. I had never used "Macro" setting, and had never changed any setting pertaining to focus. It just stopped working.


----------

